

Realtime monitoring of Wikipedia edits via node.js - mcantelon
http://nodelay.no.de/

======
Cyndre
Would really like to see articles it links to via the reference links if it
runs into another recently edited one. Actually any information that will
begin to connect the articles, edits, and users together.

Cool demo and thanks for writing it.

------
mcantelon
[BTW, this app was done over this weekend as part of Node Knockout.]

------
woodall
This is neat. I was playing with the wiki API the other day comparing edits to
IP addresses. I am unsure about how I feel, but alot of companies edit their
own articles; and the edits usually stick. Monsanto practically wrote their
own entry.

~~~
_delirium
This project sounds somewhat relevant, though it doesn't really correlate the
content of edits (it just groups the edits by organization):
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WikiScanner>

~~~
woodall
I have found that the majority of edits appeared in the before time(pre 2010),
and the amount of edits that stick are relatively low. On that note, I would
also like to point out there are still ones that do. I have no issue with a
company editing their page with updated information and what not, but I do
have an issue with companies writing about them selves in a word-game kind of
way; in the sense that certain words have different emotional impacts.

I guess this is one of the reasons I was never allowed to cite wikipedia.

------
nitrogen
I would suggest making the "Most recent 20 edits" section grow down instead of
growing up (i.e. insert the new edits at the top of the list).

------
jrockway
Nice. Annoyingly, the talk page for "Object Relational Impedance Mismatch"
came up, and I almost wasted the entire morning writing a rebuttal to person
saying that the article was not neutral.

Then I realized I didn't care what he thought.

------
hebejebelus
This immediately crashes Safari 5.0.1. :(

Works fine in Chrome though. Pretty awesome, I love it!

~~~
tkaemming
Safari 5.0.1 (6533.17.8) here, no issues.

~~~
hebejebelus
Strange, must be something conflicting with it on my end.

------
pointillistic
How do you prevent the evil Realtors messing up your statistics? If I am a
Realtor I am submitting 5 million dollar rents in my sales area today, maybe
even unleashing a bot...

~~~
steveklabnik
You've posted in the wrong thread. You want this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1644691>

